
Ask HN: What Browser Versions Should I Support? - psion
As a web developer, I have to support several different browsers at different versions.  But recently, I had a discussion with a manager and the client wanted us to continue supporting ie11.  I don&#x27;t think the site should, but it does raise an interesting question.  How far back in versions do you other web devs and designers support?
======
shogun21
Look at [https://caniuse.com/usage-table](https://caniuse.com/usage-table).
IE11 has 2.66% usage. Is that worth the time investment in development?

If your site is already active, I would also look at Google Analytics and see
if any of your audience uses IE11.

And the last question, the user experience will, of course, be best on
evergreen browsers, but will it completely break on older browsers?

